# Lower back ache as an early sign of pg



## beckaloola (Dec 15, 2002)

This is probably going to sound very silly and paranoid but here goes.

I m/c'd 3 weeks ago, I was 10 week pg and didnt even know it, as you can imagine I am now very worried that I will fall pg and not know it again, I have very irregular af's so a no show is common for me.

I am sure I ov'd around 7-8 days ago and now today I have really bad pains at the very bottom of my back.

I have looked on other posts and see that women do suffer with back pains early in their pregnancy, but this early?

I am also very very  grumpy at the moment but that could just be down to the time of year.

Sorry to waste your time if I am being super paranoid.

Thanks 

Becks


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Don't sound paranoid just fed up! Lower back pain can come as a result of early pregnancy but it could also just be a hormonal change in your body. If no af within next 10 day then worthwhile testing if you are sure you did ovulate.

Ruth


----------



## beckaloola (Dec 15, 2002)

Just to let you know I did a hpt this morning and it was positive, although I have done 2 since and negative but I think I am testing a little early so hope that my hormones increase enough for another positive, the positive was as a result of my first wee of 2005 hee hee..... here's hoping.

Happy 2005 to you all.

X X X


----------



## caz31 (Nov 2, 2003)

HI Becks
I concieved last year naturally after taking ivf drugs which i m/c 3 days after finding out.I went back to my clinic in january as my af was late and i was told i was pg again another natural conception my nurse said i was about 4 weeks my little boy joshua is now 14 weeks so dont give up hope and i wish you all the best
                                                                luv caz xx


----------

